# Einfache Rechnung mit java



## tommyy (24. Jan 2004)

Bitte dringend um hilfe

Wer kann mir dieses script so umschsreiben das 3 Zahlen zusammengezählt werden und in einem alert fenster ausgegeben wird?


Vielen Dank im voraus


<HTML> 
<HEAD> 
<TITLE>Verketten und Rechnen mit JavaScript</TITLE> 
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
<!--  

function verbinden(x,y) 
{ 
var ziffernkette=x.value+y.value; 
document.forms[0].elements[3].value=ziffernkette; 
} 

function berechnen(x,y) 
{  
var summe=parseInt(x.value)+parseInt(y.value); 
document.zahlenkombination.Ausgabe2.value=Summe2; 
} 
// --> 
</SCRIPT> 
</HEAD> 
<BODY> 
<FORM NAME="zahlenkombination"> 
Geben Sie die erste Zahl ein: 
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="feld1" SIZE="10">


Geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein: 
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="feld2" SIZE="10">


<INPUT TYPE="button" VALUE=" Verbinden" SIZE="100" onClick="verbinden(feld1,feld2)"> 
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="Ausgabe1" SIZE="30">


<INPUT TYPE="button" VALUE="Berechnen" SIZE="100" onClick="berechnen(feld1,feld2)"> 
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="Ausgabe2" SIZE="30">


</FORM> 
</BODY> 
</HTML>


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

var zahl = zahl1+zahl2+zahl3;
alert fenster weiß ich net mehr hmm 
doument.showAlert(); oder so. java ist kein javascript falls dus vergessen hast  :evil:


----------



## StarSeven (24. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> var zahl = zahl1+zahl2+zahl3;
> alert fenster weiß ich net mehr hmm
> doument.showAlert(); oder so. java ist kein javascript falls dus vergessen hast  :evil:


Mit alert das müsste so gehen:

```
window.alert(zahl);
```
Nicht ausprobiert, glaube aber war so


----------



## el_barto (24. Jan 2004)

einfach nur:
	
	
	
	





```
alert("huhu");
```
reicht aus.


----------



## Frank U (28. Jan 2004)

tommyy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte dringend um hilfe
> 
> Wer kann mir dieses script so umschsreiben das 3 Zahlen zusammengezählt werden und in einem alert fenster ausgegeben wird?
> 
> ...








Umgeschrieben: 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Verketten und Rechnen mit JavaScript</TITLE>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--

function verbinden(x,y,z)
{
var ziffernkette=x.value+y.value+z.value;
document.forms[0].elements[4].value=ziffernkette;
}

function berechnen(x,y,z)
{
var summe=parseInt(x.value)+parseInt(y.value)+parseInt(z.value);
document.zahlenkombination.Ausgabe2.value=summe;
alert(x.value+' + '+y.value+' + '+z.value+' = '+summe);
}
// -->
</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<FORM NAME="zahlenkombination">
Geben Sie die erste Zahl ein:
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="feld1" value=0 SIZE="10">



Geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein:
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="feld2" value=0 SIZE="10">



Geben Sie die dritte Zahl ein:
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="feld3" value=0 SIZE="10">



<INPUT TYPE="button" VALUE=" Verbinden" SIZE="100" onClick="verbinden(feld1,feld2,feld3)">
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="Ausgabe1" SIZE="30">


<INPUT TYPE="button" VALUE="Berechnen" SIZE="100" onClick="berechnen(feld1,feld2,feld3)">
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="Ausgabe2" SIZE="30">


</FORM>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------

